# I have read every thread to do with pricing, I want to see how I did.



## noon (Mar 27, 2013)

First let me preface this with:

You guys are awesome. The wealth of knowledge on these forums is great due to the huge differences in opinion. CT has been crucial in the R&D and other beginning phases of my ventures in the culinary field. </asskiss>

I spent a lot of time reading through all of the pricing posts and I want to see what other, more experienced professionals would have charged for the same service. I will try to be as detailed as possible, but if I forget some crucial information... please let me know!

Also, due to the clients in these cases being friends and friends OF friends and my relative inexperience, I purposefully undersold myself a bit. So it would also be cool if you included a "bare minimum" for the best of friend clients.

*Event 1: **Cook Along*

Specifics: Wedding Shower with 24 women. Created a 4 course menu where groups of 6 women were in the kitchen with me making each course for the entire party.

Costs already covered: Food (Client wanted to shop along with me picked up all the food, bill came to around $400 iirc), Alcohol, Dishwasher/Prep cook, Dessert, Hotel

Costs to us: Travel (2hrs to and from), 6 Hours Prep, 4 Hour event.

Menu:

New World Guacamole - Basic guacamole with several add-ins grouped off for the guests to play around with such as lump crab, guanciale, mint, goat cheese, wasabi, etc.

Arugula Endive Salad with Apple Cider Vinaigrette & Fried Chevre Croutons.

Butternut Squash Gnocchi with Guanciale, Sage, Brown Irish Butter, Pecorino.

Open Face Filet Sandwich. Roasted Beef Filet Crusted in Whole Grain Mustard & Horseradish on Capered Creme Fraische Baguette, topped with Fresh Watercress & EVOO.

*Event 2: Private Cooking Lesson*

Specifics: Private Cooking Lesson for an admitted beginner in the kitchen, and a work associate. 4 hour class as well as a dinner left for the family not present.

Costs already covered: None.

Costs to us: Travel (2hrs to and from), Food: $110, Prep: 4 Hours, Event: 4 Hours.

Menu: Details I believe are unnecessary, but 6 tasting dishes prepared for the three of us (more of a tiny sampling for me), and a dinner for 6 left.

*Event 3: Baby Shower*

Specifics: Baby Shower for 45 people held at a well known local restaurant. 90% of the food will be prepared off site as there only 2 hours to prep/cook on site. Served mostly in chafing dishes, buffet style.

Costs already covered: Kitchen/equipment rental, 1 FOH server, 1 BOH assistant, Dessert

Costs to us: Food: $220, Alcohol: $140 Prep: 6 Hours, Off site: ~ 8 Hours, On site - 3 hrs. Travel is very minimal.

Menu:

Starters: Sangria, Fresh Watermelon Margaritas. Chips w/ Guacamole, Fresh Salsa

Tacos:
Smoked Pork with Ancho/Orange Mojo
Pepian de Pollo (Basically Guatemala's version of Mole)

Stewed & Curried Chickpeas with Lacinato Kale.

All served with Pickled Red Onion & Herb Relish, House Made Crema, and House Made Queso Fresco.

Side: Roasted Brussel Sprout Salad with Cilantro/Lime Vin, Chile Melange, and Queso Fresco.

*Event 4: Wedding*

Specifics: A friend's brother's wedding with a very small budget (for weddings at least). 60 people with a theme of "heavy appetizer portions". Decided to go with a taste from different types of cuisine.

Costs already covered: Kitchen/equipment rental, Alcohol, FOH, Cake.

Costs to us: Food: ~$400, 2 BOH, Total hours: ~10. Travel is very minimal.

Menu:

Fresh Potato Chips w/ Bleu Cheese Fondue
Caesar Salad with Lardon, Fresh Crouton, Pecorino
Asparagus in Puff Pastry with Herbed Double Cream Feta and Proscuitto
Orecchiette w/ Sausage, Mushroom ragu
Chicken Mole Enchilada
Homemade Gyoza with Mushroom Ponzu

[hr][/hr]
That's a lot of info, sorry if it's overkill, but details details details!  If I left anything out somehow, chime in please.

Oh, and thanks again!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my impression is that you are doing these for experience prior to starting a business....that you've not got a commercial kitchen, not sure about equipment or rentals.

2 hours travel or 4 hours travel? not clear 

I've taught classes in Indiana approx 3.5 hours away, a dozen women, they provide their homes, I provide the food (only)....fish class with 6 various fishes/techniques/sauces, dessert.....spent the night at one of their homes.  $850 

I was on my way to KY to visit my sons, it worked out well.....so travel wasn't an issue for me.

Cooking class with printed recipes.....no food....I'd price pp....probably start at minimum $400-500, price pp....$30pp x 24

Private lessons (2-3 hours, unless yeast breads, even then 2-3 hours is about max) start $350, includes food but not leaving a meal for 6

babyshower....17 hours+   looks likemid $20's to  $30ish pp for food, bar is another story....

Wedding, each of your apps looks to be $4-9ish range pp.....

hope this helps....feels like a shot in the dark.


----------

